# Lightroom crashed and turned into "expired Beta version".



## dippdipp (Jun 8, 2011)

When importing from a memory card previously imported in order to restore a few photos accidently erased, Lightroom crashed. 
When trying to restart Lightroom this dialog box come up: 
"Warning. This Beta version has expired. The application will now quit."
It is a legitimate version upgraded to 3.4 which now has disappeared. 
Restarting the PC is tried without success.
Should I try to reinstall Lightroom? Is the catalog lost?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi dippdipp, welcome to the forum.

This sounds quite bizarre. Could you open the Control Panel and call up the Add/Remove Programs display and post a screenshot of the section that contains the Adobe products? Looking to see what your system *thinks* is installed.


----------



## dippdipp (Jun 8, 2011)

For some reason Lightroom or parts of it must have uninstalled itself. 
I reinstalled the program and downloaded the latest upgrade, and now everything is working ok. Even the catalog is ok. 

I don't know why this could happen, but I am so happy this didn't give me more trouble.

Thanks.

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, that was going to be my recommendation anyway, but you beat me to it! 

Glad it's sorted!


----------

